# Black Friday TBT Shop Savings!



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

Save slightly *BIG* today only on select Collectibles and Addons in The Bell Tree Shop!



*Collectibles*

Save 33% off Red Lily and Yellow Lily!
Save 33% off Tasty Cake!
Save 33% off Pear and Orange!

*Addons
*
Save 20% off Silver Mailbox!
Save 20% off Avatar Width Extension!

_ALL SALES ONLY WHILE LIMITED SUPPLIES LAST!_






The more you spend, the more you sort of save!

An open wallet,
is often empty.

Your pal,
Redd


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Woo a sale... oh wait. I'm broke. =[


----------



## dedenne (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh I wanna save up though


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

Woot, sale

woot I don't really need anything. Man was hoping for a restock now, meh xD


----------



## Flare (Nov 24, 2017)

Aw sad to see the White Lily didn't have its price dropped. 

i swear to god the Teal House was 119 bells before lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Woo a sale... oh wait. They're not rares. =[


Fixed it.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 24, 2017)

_:::barges in, shoves old ladies and little kids aside, looks for bigscreen tv deals, stomps back out of store:::_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2017)

I thought there was a restock or something lol.  Thanks for the sales but I already bought all those items for full price.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 24, 2017)

Redd, if you were selling a purple mailbox I'd be interested.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you, Redd! I might give in and buy an add-on...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2017)

I should open up my cycling thread ASAP.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

TBT black friday be like


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 24, 2017)

Bcat said:


> TBT black friday be like



Hahahahaha so true!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2017)

Bcat said:


> TBT black friday be like



LMAO "Buy my crap I don't need anymore!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 24, 2017)

Did anyone notice that the junk on sale is limited in quantity? Hopefully that means common collectibles will finally go out of stock!!


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2017)

I would like a white lily but I refuse to pay the extra 13 bells

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Did anyone notice that the junk on sale is limited in quantity? Hopefully that means common collectibles will finally go out of stock!!



I think that just means the sale items are limited and they'll go back to reg price after that number is sold


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 24, 2017)

i'm poor af anyway


----------



## Pitfall Sid (Nov 24, 2017)

Uh, come on, it's Redd: you buy orange collectible - it's shaved and painted tennis ball...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 24, 2017)

Bcat said:


> TBT black friday be like



Exactly. All the stuff on sale is trash I don't need


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

I like how they mark down stuff for black friday and I still can't afford it .-.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 25, 2017)

I was planning to save up my bells and buy the avatar width extension and animation add-ons together in a few months or so, but Redd's discount managed to convince me to get the width extension early. Thanks for the deal, Redd!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Redd, if you were selling a purple mailbox I'd be interested.



Same.. umm hello greedy Redd.

thansk for the slight ruby restock though, grabbed her for fun


----------

